# BIRMINGHAM | 103 Colmore Row | 106m | 346ft | 26 fl | T/O



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X

https://twitter.com/spvltdteam/status/1185487354833854465

Photo's credit to Sterling Property Ventures ;-)


----------



## Brum X




----------



## 916646




----------



## Brum X

https://twitter.com/spvltdteam


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## 916646




----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to BobB1 :cheers:


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X




----------



## Eric Offereins

Construction stop due to the corona outbreak?


----------



## Brum X

Eric Offereins said:


> Construction stop due to the corona outbreak?


They have now restarted the steelworks Eric, however the glass panels have stopoped as these were from a factory in Italy. Hopefully Italy will go back to there factories soon and work on the cladding with continue. God bless them all in Italy and all across Europe.

Take care


----------



## Cooky USA

Great news sending all my love Italy


----------



## Brum X

Working on a Saturday and glass panels have now restarted. Glass is looking top quality, especially in the sunshine.

Top stuff BAM


----------



## Brum X




----------



## 916646

..


----------



## Brum X




----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417537823222247424


----------



## hkskyline

7/23

103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 26

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/29

P1330598 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 1

103 Colmore Row from the Oaklands Recreation Ground by Elliott Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*West Midlands office market recovering from pandemic-report*


> According to the company, 5.3 million square feet of space is currently under construction, 55% of which is still available, but Aviva’s 170,000 square feet of Colmore Gate and The site of the Old House of Fraser has been designated for versatility. Office-led redevelopment.
> 
> Charles To Good, Managing Director of Abison Young’s National Office, said: Medium- to long-term development that provides a strong pipeline.
> 
> “The completion of 228,000 square feet on 103 Colmore Row will lead to more transactions and an increase in Grade A supply.











West Midlands office market recovering from pandemic - report


City region was home to largest property deal outside the capital in quarter two of 2021




www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## hkskyline

8/2

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423272734696615942


----------



## hkskyline

*Wealth management group agrees terms for landmark Birmingham building*


> Tilney Smith & Williamson, the wealth management and professional services group, has signalled its growth ambitions in the Midlands by agreeing terms for Birmingham’s landmark 103 Colmore Row, the tallest office building under construction in the UK outside London.
> 
> The group, which was formed in September 2020 from the merger of Smith & Williamson and Tilney and looks after £54.8bn of assets for its clients, is taking the fourteenth floor of the building.
> 
> The space will accommodate around 150 people from the two legacy businesses who will move into the building next year from their existing locations at 9 Colmore Row and Baskerville House, Centenary Square.











Wealth management group agrees terms for landmark Birmingham building | TheBusinessDesk.com


Group signals growth ambitions in the Midlands following merger



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Who's Moving Where In Wealth Management? - Tilney Smith & Williamson, Quilter Cheviot*


> *Tilney Smith & Williamson*
> Reports of the demise of the office may have been overstated, Tilney Smith & Williamson is moving staff into Birmingham’s landmark 103 Colmore Row, the tallest UK office building under construction outside London. The group is taking the 14th floor to accommodate around 150 people from the merged operations of Tilney and Smith & Williamson, and will use the events space on the 18th floor for seminars, presentations and an outdoor terrace for events.
> 
> The services team has more than doubled in the region in the last 12 months and the new space will allow it to “keep pace with ambitious regional expansion plans,” the group said. Teams from the legacy firms which merged last year, currently based elsewhere in Birmingham, are expected to co-locate to the finished building early next year.








Who's Moving Where In Wealth Management? - Tilney Smith & Williamson, Quilter Cheviot







www.wealthbriefing.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/12

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 13

Birmingham skyline from the Library of Birmingham by Elliott Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

103 Colmore Row over Centenary Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row over Centenary Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

103 Colmore Row, Rotunda and BT Tower from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/16

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/17

New Season at Birmingham New Street Station by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* 9,000 jobs, 200 apprentices – social value of four newest commercial buildings in Birmingham revealed *
August 18, 2021
TheBusinessDesk.com _Excerpt_

The social value of developing the four newest major commercial buildings in the centre of Birmingham has been revealed by BAM, the contractor that has built them all.

BAM is coming towards the end of its programme at 103 Colmore Row for Sterling Property Ventures, having also completed Three Snowhill for developer Ballymore, and numbers One and Two Chamberlain Square, for Argent.

The four buildings are separated by a half-mile walk along the business district of Colmore Row.

By the time BAM gives the keys to Sterling Property Ventures for 103 Colmore Row, the schemes will collectively have generated some 40,000 weeks of work for locally employed people, having admitted almost 9,000 people through the biometrically controlled turnstiles already.

That has meant around £60m of orders for central Birmingham companies alone, that have been engaged as sub-contractors and suppliers – a number that grows if the wider Midlands economy is taken into account.

More : 9,000 jobs, 200 apprentices – social value of four newest commercial buildings in Birmingham revealed | TheBusinessDesk.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/20

103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

Victoria Square, Council House and 103 Colmore Row on New Years Eve by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

Town Hall and 103 Colmore Row on New Years Eve by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/3

The Cathedral, The Park, The Imposter by Mac McCreery, on Flickr

Via Crucis by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479436493483655171


----------



## hkskyline

*11 amazing new bars and restaurants to look forward to in Birmingham in 2022 *
BirminghamLive _Excerpt_
Jan 3, 2022

The past two years have been very tough on our restaurant trade with some heavy losses.

However, there has been some positive news, with several bars and restaurants confirming new openings in the city.

...

D&D London has agreed on terms to take over the prime rooftop space at 103 Colmore Row and will also open a separate cocktail bar and cafe on the ground floor.

The group's other high profile landmark venues include 20 Stories in Manchester and London's Bluebird Chelsea, Quaglinos, as well as the 13,000 sq ft King Cross German Gymnasium restaurant.

D&D's Birmingham rooftop restaurant will be on the 24th floor - with the double-height of two floors- giving diners panoramic views across the city.

The style of cuisine at the restaurant has not been confirmed, but according to D&D's CEO, you can expect a pretty high-end place.

More : 11 amazing bars and restaurants to look forward to in 2022


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham children’s charity receives donation from 103 Colmore Row construction team*
Press Release _Excerpt_
Jan 6, 2022

A Birmingham based charity has received a significant donation from a local construction firm working on the landmark 103 Colmore Row development in the city’s central business district.

Solihull based BAM Construction has raised more than £22,000 for Ronald McDonald House at Birmingham Children’s Hospital as part of its commitment to supporting local communities.

The impressive total was raised through various fundraising activities organised and supported by BAM employees and subcontractor partners working on what will be Birmingham’s newest and tallest office building.

More : Birmingham children’s charity receives donation from BAM's 103 Colmore Row team - - BAM News


----------



## Brum X

Shoosmiths take 33k Sq ft:

Now 60% full ;-)










*Law firm takes 33,000 sq ft at 103 Colmore Row | TheBusinessDesk.com*
The largest letting so far at the landmark tower
www.thebusinessdesk.com

https://www.103colmorerow.com/


----------



## hkskyline

* Amazing changes to Broad Street captured by Google Street View since 2008*
BirminghamLive _Excerpt_
Jan 13, 2022

If you could go back in time 250 years you would find Broad Street was a footpath across fields from Easy Row to the Five Ways.

The path was turned into the widest street in town around 1780 and today it is the heart of the Westside business and entertainment district - home to bars, restaurants, nightclubs and the 12-screen Cineworld multiplex.

The street began to take off in the modern sense in the 1990s when Europe's largest mixed used inner city redevelopment site Brindleyplace was being built next door.

But the changes to Broad Street since Google Street View cameras started rolling in 2008 have arguably been even more profound as you can see in the following pictures.

More : Amazing changes to Broad Street captured by Google Street View since 2008


----------



## redcode

Jan 13

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Ward secures new security contract at tallest office building in Birmingham *
Jan 12, 2022
Press Release _Excerpt_

Ward is pleased to announce it has been appointed to provide security services to 103 Colmore Row, Birmingham’s tallest office building. This is another contract secured for Ward within Knight Frank’s Facilities Management division, Promise.

The contract sees the deployment of security personnel across the building with key duties including monitoring the site via CCTV systems, managing access to the building and car park, patrolling the business outside of business hours and coordinating deliveries whilst ensuring that the day-to-day security operations run smoothly, at all times.

The landmark 26-storey building, located at the very centre of Birmingham City Centre, consists of 230,084 sq. ft of Grade A office space, a stunning top floor restaurant, a 4-storey winter garden, and a 3,000 sq. ft roof terrace.

More : Ward secures new security contract at tallest office building in Birmingham - Ward Security


----------



## Brum X




----------



## hkskyline

1/13

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

103 Colmore Row and Birmingham Cathedral in a blue sky by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 20

20012022-10 by mark jones, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Knight Frank signs deal at 103 Colmore Row *
BusinessLive _Excerpt_
Jan 20, 2022 

A new office block in Birmingham city centre has secured another tenant ahead of its opening.

Property agency Knight Frank has signed a deal for 4,376 sq ft on a 15-year lease on part of the 18th floor of the 26-storey 103 Colmore Row, becoming the fifth company to agree terms for office space.

Knight Frank is currently based at One Colmore Row where it employs around 50 people and is set to complete its move in the spring.

More : Knight Frank signs deal at 103 Colmore Row


----------



## hkskyline

1/28

One Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Public Realm Improvements | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/28

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/10

Jet washing at the Council House in Victoria Square continues by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496452557434195973


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496546996315951116


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498193187210420226


----------

